# Family of thug says you have no right to stop a crime.



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

The family of a thug that was holding a gun to employees heads said the person with a Concealed carry licence had no right to shoot.
LiveLeak.com - conceal carry wins again.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Maybe the family should be taken out and shot too. I wonder how they feel about the Newtown school shooter, would they be OK in shooting him, but he was white so I guess that would make it OK? The guy that shot the BG should sue his family for the cost of the ammo he had to use.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

3 items at the dollar store - $3
1 semi-auto handgun - $549
5 reloads put to good use - priceless!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Always someone else's fault. I just wanted to reach through my computer and smack the "family member" up'side the head.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

In Washington state you have the right to use appropriate force to stop a felony in progress. I think armed robbery constitutes a felony.

Appropriate force against a man with a gun? Yep! Deadly force is justifiable.

"how do you expect a robber to make a decent living if anyone who walks in can get involved? C'mon, give a crook a break.... (shoot him in the head)


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

You know I try to look at most things from both sides,,,,,,But this is just stupid


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I deal with these types everyday, they only seem to understand violence so bring it on.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

What is this world coming to? I mean, when Im holding a gun to someones head, I naturally expect you to "go on about your bussiness, nothing to see here." If it doesn't involve you directly, let me finish my second known armed robbery and be about my merry way! Im sure the parents that "pulled their video" must deep down have figured out how stupid their argument sounds.
Sad. Sad in many ways, sad becouse the person that shot the Douchebag will have to spend the rest of his life defending his actions. And, i must say, Im shocked to admit that Im sad that said douchebag lived, becouse even if he gets found guilty, he will be back out on the streets eventually. 
Having been robbed at gunpoint, I bet the person on the ground with the gun to his head would tell the news a much better story.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

It's an overwhelming sense of entitlement isn't it. 

We owe you our very lives for years of social injustice and financial inequity. Our children will inherit this debt as will their children and theirs that follow. To you I say this: I have never met you. I owe you nothing and you'll receive nothing at my hands. If your beloved child means to do me harm, I will kill him. I will go to bed that night and sleep soundly knowing I was in the right. Your child will sleep for eternity and you will mourn his loss.

Teach him now. Let him know that I am out there. I am everywhere and I am waiting for him.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

The lawyers the Obama administration sent over coached them well. It's not should they be taken out and shot, but whether they should be jailed first before they are. Their just as guilty in their support for the scumbags actions as the scumbag himself to me.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

And you really expect the robber's family to say something different? It's not my boy's fault that he had to rob these folks of their money to support his (you fill in the blank) he's just doing what he gotta do to get by. Horse hockey. Got the same story two times from my neighbor as to why he stabbed his live in girl friend and choked her almost unconscious (yeh a second time) and his mother had the nerve to blame all his troubles on the girl.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

In Arkansas, we had a popular saying --"I hope your momma has a nice black dress!"


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

How can I donate some range time to this good Citizen? I respect him for stepping in, but 5 shots and the bad guy is still alive? We need to help this man become a better marksman.

As for the Perp's family, all I can say is he seems to come by his stupidity honestly.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

The apple didn't fall far from the tree. If he gets high and starts to shoot up his family will they want intervention then? I won't.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh isn't that just rich...Im kind of thinking that anytime you commit a violent crime you have to assume that there is a certain amount of risk in that profession and that there is a possibility that things wont go as you planned them. If you cant handle the possible consequences then maybe he should find another way to make a living and quit being a parasite on society. Granted I realize saying that makes me a racist, especially with all of the White Privelidge I have supposedly enjoyed all these years.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Thats why I like you ^^^


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Is that the one where he said, . . . "If I had a son, . . . he'd look like him" ?

Well, . . . there is a family resemblence, . . . physically and intellectually.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I would like to say that I am surprised at this but generations of liberalism, government handouts and the breakdown of morality/family, and the systematic removal of God by evil men and women in our government have created this sub culture of human beings. There is no rehabilitation for these animals.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I would like to say that I am surprised at this but generations of liberalism, government handouts and the breakdown of morality/family, and the systematic removal of God by evil men and women in our government have created this sub culture of human beings. There is no rehabilitation for these animals.


They reap what they sow. I have NO use for those people, period and owe them nothing.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

The Family of the robber just testing the water to see if they can stir up trouble..Looks like they didn't get the reaction they were looking for so they will go back to the gutter they crawled out of....They were wanting the mainstream media to make it a racial incident out of it.. it didn't happen so story over...The guy who shot him tho we don't know who it was and his history did the right thing at the right time.. Well done..


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

The man who shot the scumbag was a hero. Anyone could tell by the guy's voice he was black, had he been white Obama, Holden, and the usual cast of idiots would have been crying hate crime, sad, but true.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Um... so, the family members are basically saying "you shoulda let our (family member) blow out dat girls brain and get his $$ instead a shootin hims"

this is one of the most -retarded- things i have read/heard, pretty much ever.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

also, how is the scumbag still alive?? 

Lesson of today is, dont hold a gun to someone's head, ever... or you know, you might be blown to bits. Just a tip


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Thereby lies the beauty of concealed carry (something lost to all the anti guns libbys ). For all the thugs out there, thinking it is much easier to take what you want rather than earn it. Take a look around, you may have a gun, but you may not be the only one, and when/if you get blown away, the only people who will mourn you death will be you're worthless family, everyone else will be clapping and wanting to buy the shooter a drink and more ammo for next time.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I have some in-laws that are known thieves and everyone treats them like it is some type of disease and if they take something it not their fault but the person that didn't watch that item closer. I have no use for people like this.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> Is that the one where he said, . . . "If I had a son, . . . he'd look like him" ?
> 
> Well, . . . there is a family resemblence, . . . physically and intellectually.
> 
> ...


Glad someone else said it first. I thought I might be a racist.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Glad someone else said it first. I thought I might be a racist.


Seems to me the ones who yell racist the quickest are usually the ones that truly are. Good decent people come in all colors and races, and so do scumbags.


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hell the perp robbed the shooter! Ammo ain't cheap!


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Most things have limits. These parents prove stupidity does not.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

These types of career criminals are created by generations of degenerates and they are really just animals. I don’t know why as a society we keep just warehousing them until they are released to just commit more crimes. They need to be shot and removed because they are just poison breeding more poison for future generations to deal with.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

This is when you just kill the whole blood line! They are all worthless!!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

It takes a "special kind of stupid" to even fathom the reasoning behind the mentality that family has.
Since, I feel the hero shooter also happens to be black, it will get forgoten quickly. No big racecard news issues, just a stupidity issue. Stupidity and ignorance, and flat out blatant disregard for humanity knows no color.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

A poster on another forum said it was his daughter down on her knees with a gun at her head in the previous robbery. I vote we give this parent equal time shooting the perp.


----------



## BetrayedAmerican (Jan 8, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> It's an overwhelming sense of entitlement isn't it.
> 
> We owe you our very lives for years of social injustice and financial inequity. Our children will inherit this debt as will their children and theirs that follow. To you I say this: I have never met you. I owe you nothing and you'll receive nothing at my hands. If your beloved child means to do me harm, I will kill him. I will go to bed that night and sleep soundly knowing I was in the right. Your child will sleep for eternity and you will mourn his loss.
> 
> Teach him now. Let him know that I am out there. I am everywhere and I am waiting for him.


Well said... The preppers creed lol...


----------



## BetrayedAmerican (Jan 8, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> How can I donate some range time to this good Citizen? I respect him for stepping in, but 5 shots and the bad guy is still alive? We need to help this man become a better marksman.
> 
> As for the Perp's family, all I can say is he seems to come by his stupidity honestly.


No disrespect but anyone that has gone through a concealed class knows that when opening fire you generally empty the clip to show you really felt your life was in danger. Now on the other had you are right well aimed shots would be nice but I have heard stories in the local area where a would be hero found the shaft because he did a two to the chest one to the head.. The man was ex military and had been deployed.. When you know what it is like to fire at a human it makes it easier but to the average joe civilian it is not that easy to understand. The man pop pop pop and the bad guy was down... others looking on the would be hero was bothered by the machine like emotions of the shooter and told authorities it seemed like he enjoyed it...

Come on people he was ex military 4 deployments under his belt 3 of them being Iraq where the fight was real...

I just feel bad for those that have a failing system fail them when they were in the right...

Anyway back to the case in hand... When you are firing you are to fire as if you felt your life was in danger so I can understand full fledged why he shot so many times... The missing part does go against my thoughts though in that if you cant hit the target being the robber then who did you potentially endanger with those wide shots....

Again dont mean to insult anyone.


----------



## BetrayedAmerican (Jan 8, 2013)

Slippy said:


> There is no rehabilitation for these animals.


There is it is a 165 grain -30.06 lead pill.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

> Hell the perp robbed the shooter! Ammo ain't cheap!


It's too bad we don't know who the hero is. We could take up a collection to reimburse his expenses.



> These types of career criminals are created by generations of degenerates and they are really just animals. I don't know why as a society we keep just warehousing them until they are released to just commit more crimes. They need to be shot and removed because they are just poison breeding more poison for future generations to deal with.


There must be something that can be done with this type of person and family. I was thinking of suggesting harvesting their organs (a real give back to society) but I wonder how many sane people would wants their organs. _But I guess any port in a storm_. I wonder what would have been said if it was a white family who made a stupid statement like that.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

At least this time they aren't playing the race card or stuck on the "we got to reform stand your ground laws" and "justice for Trevon"...


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> The family of a thug that was holding a gun to employees heads said the person with a Concealed carry licence had no right to shoot.
> LiveLeak.com - conceal carry wins again.


Good post, I watched the report, my only thought was...

WTF 5 shots and he is in the hospital recovering??? Looks like someone needs more range time.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Shooting at the range is nothing like drawing your firearm on man who probably wants to kill you. The adrenaline that floods your body will make you shake like a paint mixer. What I went through wasn't anywhere close to the situation that guy went through, but I was shaking unbelievably. Might explain why cops fire off 46 rounds at a guy less than 10 feet away and only hit a few times.


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

First I'd like to say, I agree with everyone here that the family is stiring things up.

I watched the video and the police said the shooter was perfectly legal to do what he did. I don't know where this took place but here, I don't know for sure. 

Let me explain. My CCW class instructor said, if you are walking through the mall, you hear shots fired in a store just ahead of you, you see a person run out holding a gun (not waiving it around) and a stack of money, you are not allowed (by law) to pull your CCW and shoot because your life was not in danger. 

I know this guy did the right thing. He saw the perp holding a gun to someones head and he took action to save that persons life. My CCW instructor also said if you shoot someone, no matter the circumstances, you will be arrested till it is sorted out.

I know it will probably by thrown out but the way the law is written here, the shooter could be charged with attempted murder. The laws need to be changed to protect persons like this and let it be well known so the "potential" perps know the consequences. 

Just like executions, these should be made public and televised, you need a parental discretion warning so be it. I spent allot of time in the middle east while in the service. They chop peoples hands off for steeling and do it publicly. Everyone knows it and the entire time I was there, in several countries, I never once saw someone with a missing hand. It's an effective deterrent, what we have in this country is not. I do applaud that sheriff in Arizona, we need more like him.


----------

